# beautiful shawl - wriiten and chart instructions



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/cgi-bin/cart/store.cgi?action=link&sku=1151&printable=printable


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful shawl but I would go blind trying to read the pattern.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have never successfully completed a shawl the last one I tried I ran out of Yarn as colourways failed to match(very annoying) This can be knit shorter by reducing rows. If I decide to knit this it will be a long term project as it would be done along side my other projects. I think I would print off 10 rows at a time and blow them up to 16 so I could follow them more easily.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I love geometric patterns so this fits the bill! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is lovely......thank you


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> I love geometric patterns so this fits the bill! Thanks for sharing.


I think the fact it is geometric is what drew me to it too :-D I'm just not a shawl person.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

tintin63 said:


> I think the fact it is geometric is what drew me to it too :-D I'm just not a shawl person.


Well, I'm not either but I've made a few shawlettes and they are really fun to do. I'm thinking I might use a shawl if I actually had one. This might be the one I start with.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

very pretty thank you for posting


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This one has been in my "favorites" for a while. Hope to get to it sometime!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nana Mc said:


> Beautiful shawl but I would go blind trying to read the pattern.


Umm ... Why even bother with the text of it? There are charts! I might check a row against the text once in a while, but there's no way I'd try to knit that from text alone.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful design. Thanks for the posting.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Tina it is a beautiful shawl.I would like to think i would do it.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Tina it is a beautiful shawl.I would like to think i would do it.


Hi Maureen, I want to practice charts so this pattern had a few good points to it as it can also be shortened and I like geometric designs they just suit my personality.
Now I need to find the perfect yarn.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't imagine trying to knit from those written directions - talk about making my eyes swim with no breaks in the directions. The shawl is pretty though.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I can't imagine trying to knit from those written directions - talk about making my eyes swim with no breaks in the directions. The shawl is pretty though.


This is why it's so much easier now that we have computers and word-processing programs (like Word)! We can copy-paste the too-crammed-for-comprehension text into Word and space it conveniently to suit ourselves. I did that with this pattern when it first came out, before I'd noticed there were accompanying charts.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This is why it's so much easier now that we have computers and word-processing programs (like Word)! We can copy-paste the too-crammed-for-comprehension text into Word and space it conveniently to suit ourselves. I did that with this pattern when it first came out, before I'd noticed there were accompanying charts.


Hi Jessica-Jean, when you made the shawl did you shorten it or not?

Thanks 
Tina


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Nana Mc said:


> Beautiful shawl but I would go blind trying to read the pattern.


That's why charts are so useful.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Windbeam said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks


 :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous for sure! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Jessica-Jean, when you made the shawl did you shorten it or not?
> 
> Thanks
> Tina


Sorry, but I haven't yet made it; I just dumped it into Word last June. With_out_ the charts, it comes to 12 pages of text and photos. I kept the charts separate.

As for making it shorter ... I'm a full six feet tall; shorter wouldn't even occur to me!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL. Jessica- Jean you make me laugh :-D I'm barley a 5'3" , my sister who would probably pinch it when I make it or at least borrow it on a long loan (as is her nature) is 5' 7". I need to study the charts and see how I would go about it I haven't really looked closely at the pattern yet I just liked it in the photo and saw possibilities.
I'm off to bed now so have a good night all.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I like this, thank you for posting the link!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I think I would print off 10 rows at a time and blow them up to 16 so I could follow them more easily.


What a great idea. Even though I use a row count, there are times when I get a bit lost in large patterns and this is the perfect solution. I work from both charts (mainly for crochet) and written patterns.

Thank you for posting or maybe not. That is now project number 858 that I want to do next LOL. Oh well it keeps me busy and out of trouble.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

*Pattern:* The shawl is worked from the bottom point to the top edge and *can be made smaller or larger* by changing the number of rows worked.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Pattern:* The shawl is worked from the bottom point to the top edge and *can be made smaller or larger* by changing the number of rows worked.


Thank you so much Jessica-Jean. You have saved me so much time. I had saved the pattern into a word document and was going to tackle the tidy up to make it more readable later.

You have done it for me. I really appreciate that.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Thank you so much Jessica-Jean. You have saved me so much time. I had saved the pattern into a word document and was going to tackle the tidy up to make it more readable later.
> 
> You have done it for me. I really appreciate that.


You're welcome!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I've had this pattern link sitting on my computer for ages. I absolutely love it, but unfortunately my computer will not print it for some reason. I have this problem with several patterns. I'll keep hanging on to it in hopes of getting a new computer someday! Thanks for posting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Have you tried copying the problematic pattern and copying it into a Word document? It should print from there.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Have you tried copying the problematic pattern and copying it into a Word document? It should print from there.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I was wondering what row to start on if I didn't want the diamond edgeing


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

nannee said:


> I was wondering what row to start on if I didn't want the diamond edgeing


if you want to shorten it, just don't work so many rows at the top. I wouldn't remove the point of the shawl.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nannee said:


> I was wondering what row to start on if I didn't want the diamond edging


I suggest you print out whichever of the charts is clearer for you. Then take a pencil and ruler to mark through or along the diagonal line of O's. Begin with where that is on the pattern, and just work the directions between the furthest diagonal lines of O's.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I suggest you print out whichever of the charts is clearer for you. Then take a pencil and ruler to mark through or along the diagonal line of O's. Begin with where that is on the pattern, and just work the directions between the furthest diagonal lines of O's.


Thank you I will work on this tomorrow...


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> Have you tried copying the problematic pattern and copying it into a Word document? It should print from there.


Thanks, KnittingLinda, will try that.



It worked! I was able to print Jessica Jean's version in this way so I now have a written copy to go with my charts!!! Thank you very much KnittingLinda and Jessica Jean!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

I'm happy I could help.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. That is a whole lot of rows! :lol:


----------



## jarymo (Nov 10, 2013)

The charts are nice size but is there a system for working charts with so many pages, without having to knit at a table
and spread them out. I thought the an experienced chart worker might have a system. Or do you just keep flipping pages. I haven't worked with charts but thought I would try it with this pattern. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jarymo said:


> The charts are nice size but is there a system for working charts with so many pages, without having to knit at a table
> and spread them out. I thought the an experienced chart worker might have a system. Or do you just keep flipping pages. I haven't worked with charts but thought I would try it with this pattern. Thanks for any help.


If you print - in landscape orientation - the two pages at this link, cut the right-hand margin off the page that has the name of the pattern (Greek Revival Shawl Pattern Chart), and tape the two together so that it looks like the (too small when _I_ print it) chart at: http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/cart/photos/extra/greekrevivalshawlchart.jpg
Yes, that blank column that seems to go half-way up in the center belongs there; just ignore it when knitting.

If you need it even bigger, then use the link at: http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1151.pdf and cut-and-tape more pages to have an extra-large size chart to follow.

Unlike most shawl charts, this one shows the whole width, not just half. It's not a terribly long pattern, the chart only goes through row 95, thereafter you get to figure out from where to repeat. I haven't done it ... yet, but I don't imagine it's hard to figure out the rest. Besides, there's always the eye-spinning written row-by-row directions to check yourself against.


----------



## jarymo (Nov 10, 2013)

Jessica-Jean---Thanks so much for your help. I have the charts printed but not sure I will try charts on the one. I think I had better start with an easier pattern.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Haws (Oct 13, 2011)

I have made this shawl. Fairly easy, you catch on to the pattern after a couple of repeats.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Haws said:


> I have made this shawl. Fairly easy, you catch on to the pattern after a couple of repeats.


 :thumbup: As I suspected!


----------

